# 'Você" pronunciado como "Voxê" em alguns lugares do Brasil



## Nourished Gourmet

Estou me lembrando de uma música de Jorge Ben, da década 60, onde ele pronunciava _você_ como se tivesse um _x_ em lugar do _c_, ou seja, _voxê_.

Será que tem gente lá no Brasil que realmente pronunciam os _c_ como se fossem _x_, ou foi pronunciado assim pelo Ben apenas para dar efeito nessa música?

Obrigado.


----------



## Vanda

Adoro esta música. Não posso apostar, mas acho que algumas poucas pessoas pronunciam assim. Quanto à música, é de propósito.


----------



## Calx

Nunca ouvi falarem assim. A não ser de propósito, é comum pronunciar todos sons _s_ como _x_ de propósito, fazendo uma fala de bebê ou carinhosa, assim como trocar _l _por _w_ no inglês.


----------



## J Schmidt

Como Calx disse, é usado num sentido carinhoso ou de propósito, como falando com um bichinho de estimação ou um bebê. Às vezes na internet algumas pessoas escrevem "Vuxê" e fazem essas trocas do S pelo X (x)(x) .


----------



## edcarlos

"Voxê" não é característico de nenhum dialeto no Brasil, se é o que você quer saber. 

Como o pessoal disse, quando alguém fala assim, pelo menos na região sudeste, está tentando imitar a fala de crianças pequenas, com objetivos diversos.


----------



## Tabxc

não sei se é comum, mas eu noto alguns cariocas falando assim quando tão brincando, sacaneando os outros etc... obs: conheço um carioca que fala assim e ele mora aqui na Bahia


----------



## verdas gong

É miguxeix.


----------



## Tony100000

Não sei se acontece aí no Brasil, mas por cá, quando trocamos os S (ou os C com som de S) pelos X, ou é para brincar ou é quando temos algum problema na fala. A este tipo de problema chamamos de "Sopinha de Massa".


----------



## Guigo

Em 1963, mais de meio século atrás, Jorge Benjor, então Jorge Ben, gravou a música "Por causa de você, menina", onde inventou a pronúncia 'voxê', para chamar a atenção, dar um brilho, sei lá. Nunca vi alguém falando assim!

O que fazemos, por aqui, é: você = 'cê; vocês = 'cês. No internetês escrito: vc ou C, vcs ou 6.

Por outro lado, há a linguagem 'miguxa', também fenômeno da internet, coisa de adolescentes, passageira, axo (ops... ).


----------



## pfaa09

Tony100000 said:


> Não sei se acontece aí no Brasil, mas por cá, quando trocamos os S (ou os C com som de S) pelos X, ou é para brincar ou é quando temos algum problema na fala. A este tipo de problema chamamos de "Sopinha de Massa".


E não só. Em Portugal há regiões onde é natural trocar-se o "c (cê) por x", isto passa-se a norte, zona de Viseu, Lamego, Régua, e muitas outras zonas.
Penso que perto da região da Galiza (Espanha) onde há uma certa mistura do galego, esta forma é muito usual.
Ali é também normal trocar-se o j por x, mas isto já é fugir um pouco ao tema.


----------



## Casquilho

Por outro lado, quando Jorge canta "o meu amor por você *naisceu" *(canção _Quero esquecer você_), o *i* em "naisceu" não é brincadeira ou invenção dele, mas de fato uma pronúncia do carioquês.

Me lembra a velha piadinha:

- Você é carioca?
- Não, só meush paish. Eu naisci em Xis de Fora.


----------



## Tony100000

pfaa09 said:


> E não só. Em Portugal há regiões onde é natural trocar-se o "c (cê) por x", isto passa-se a norte, zona de Viseu, Lamego, Régua, e muitas outras zonas.
> Penso que perto da região da Galiza (Espanha) onde há uma certa mistura do galego, esta forma é muito usual.
> Ali é também normal trocar-se o j por x, mas isto já é fugir um pouco ao tema.


Então, neste caso, estamos a falar de um tipo de sotaque? Dessa nem sabia.


----------



## Vanda

E o que se sempre me espanta - no sentido de não ter esperado ouvir isso - é ouvir os portugueses dizerem
/pixina/piscina.


----------



## pfaa09

Tony100000 said:


> Então, neste caso, estamos a falar de um tipo de sotaque? Dessa nem sabia.


Agora é normal haver reportagens televisivas por tudo e por nada. É uma boa oportunidade de ouvirmos como se fala em todo o país, em todos os cantos, literalmente.


----------



## guihenning

Vanda said:


> E o que se sempre me espanta - no sentido de não ter esperado ouvir isso - é ouvir os portugueses dizerem
> /pixina/piscina.


Mas isso é padrão lá, não?!  Por ser na Terrinha 'sc' uma sequência comum e pronunciável de letras enquanto que para nós virou um dígrafo cuja pronúncia é sempre /s/.
Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado…


----------



## Brasileiro130971

Pronunciando *voxê* na fala é muito comum no Brasil sim, no interior *mexmo *se encontra bastante pessoas usando o *x *em vez do *c ou s* na fala deles, muitas vezes encontrado com pessoas com pouco estudos.


----------



## jazyk

Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer *voxê*, nem as pessoas mais simples. Acho muito estranha toda esta discussão.


----------



## Brasileiro130971

jazyk said:


> Nunca ouvi ninguém dizer *voxê*, nem as pessoas mais simples. Acho muito estranha toda esta discussão.


Eu moro numa pequena cidade no interior do estado da Bahia e já encontrei pessoalmente alguns pessoas nas roças falando assim comigo... ;-)
oxe maria.... ;-)


----------



## Ari RT

Brasileiro não deixa de ter uma certa razão. Realmente, pode-se encontrar no interior do nordeste uma fala arrastada, cansada, que parece vítima constante de insolação, na qual os movimentos da boca acabam mais contidos e econômicos. Reparem que o esforço para pronunciar o "xe" é muito menor que o correspondente ao "se". Um exemplo - caricato, é bem verdade, mas a caricatura serve bem ao propósito de evidenciar traços - é o personagem do Preto Velho do Chico Anísio.
Só não acredito que possamos chamar a isso uma forma de sotaque ou acento. Uma forma de falar torna-se prevalente em uma determinada população quando é valorizada, no sentido de valorada como bonita, elegante, associada a poder ou riqueza, ou simplesmente como sinal de pertinência, como é o caso do carioquês. A este observador - leigo - não me parece que seja o caso. É mais um defeito tolerado. Melhor tolerado ali, pior acolá.
Já a "sopinha de massinha" é o nome  - pejorativo! - que se dá à pronúncia de quem tem o freio da língua curto. A ponta da língua não alcança a posição correta no palato e o som sibilante acaba sendo produzido mais atrás.
Finalmente, além da "miguxa", existe a fala infantil com a qual nos dirigimos às crianças, no intuito, creio, de que não aprendam a falar, e que se chama "tatibitati". Eu já não tenho pequenos em casa, quem sofre com o tatibitati é a cadela ali à esquerda, coitada.


----------



## Tony100000

guihenning said:


> Mas isso é padrão lá, não?!  Por ser na Terrinha 'sc' uma sequência comum e pronunciável de letras enquanto que para nós virou um dígrafo cuja pronúncia é sempre /s/.
> Corrijam-me se eu estiver errado…


Eu consideraria padrão, sim, especialmente aqui nos arredores de Lisboa. Mas aqui é mais natural de se ouvir "pexina", que é como eu a pronuncio.


----------

